# Nikon RifleHunter 550 Rangefinder



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello guys,
I am looking to get a rangefinder and was looking at the Nikon RifleHunter 550. I was wondering if anyone has an experience with it or if they have a better suggestion.

Thanks!!!


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't remember if it was a rifle hunter or not, but I've owned 2 of the 550 Nikons. Mine were just an OD green color. Used them on the 3D range for the known part of the course as well as in the woods hunting. They both worked flawlessly for me and had great battery life.


----------



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks TS36


----------

